# Smokiest smokey eyes with dark soul



## Purity (Feb 22, 2008)

Someone requested a tut on this look on another board, so I thought I'd post it here aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















Products used:
- MAC prep + prime face
- MAC sff foundation in NW20 + a bit of NW35
- Make up store cover all mix
- MAC blot powder loose
- Make up store tri brow
- UDPP
- MAC sharkskin shadestick
- MAC dark soul pigment
- MAC fairylite pigment
- MAC blacktrack fluidline
- MAC graphblack technakohl
- MAC plush lash mascara
- H&M brow fix
- FOB eyeshadow brush
- Japonesque eyeshadow brush
- MAC #208 brush


Put on your foundation, concelaer and set with powder. Apply UDPP to lids and blend with your fingers. Add some loose powder underneath your eyes to catch up any fallout eyeshadow.





Grab your sharkskin shadestick. It works fine with a kohl eye liner aswell if you don't have sharskin.





Apply sharkskin to lids in the rouge shape that you want your black eyeshadow to be.





Pick up some dark soul on your eyeshadow brush





Apply it to your lids over sharkskin





It should look something like this. Left eye has dark soul applied over sharkskin, right eye is sharkskin only.





Grab some more dark soul and gently apply some outside the sharkskin shape, add a little bit at the time so you don't go overboard!





When you're done, it should look something like this:





Pick up some fairylite pigment on your other eyeshadow brush





Apply it to the brow bone and inner corner of eye, near the nose bridge.





Blending time! Gently blend any sharp lines, don't over-do it thogh; the original shape should still be visible.





All blended! I added some more dark soul to enhance the shape even more. Brush off the loose powder and clean up any fallout in the inner corner of the eye with a q-tip.





Fill in your brows. Well defined brows is a must for this look.





Line your lower lashline with graphblack technakohl





Line your waterline aswell





Grab your #208 brush and pick up some dark soul on it





Smudge it between your lower lashes and over the eye liner to make it smokier and to fill in the gap between the lower lash liner and the waterline liner





Line your upper lashline with blacktrack fluidline and #208 brush





Also, put some graphblack outside the inner corner of your eye to frame the eye completly





It should look something like this





Last step is to add two layers of plush lash mascara...





...and you're done!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 22, 2008)

Great look, love that it only uses a couple of main products!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## macmama22 (Feb 23, 2008)

I'll say it again...this rocks...it's one of my favorites from you!!! Great work dear!


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## gatsby (Feb 23, 2008)

this looks wonderful -- and I also love that it doesn't use five bajillion products. Thanks for the tut!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 23, 2008)

thank you this is gorgeous look!


----------



## trip75 (Feb 23, 2008)

You make it look easy! I just got black soul last week and you've given me something to do with it!!! Thanx for the tut!


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2008)

love it!!


----------



## frocher (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous, frames your eyes perfectly!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

I also love that this doesn't use half a MAC counter to reproduce. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Excellent.


----------



## bittersweet (Feb 23, 2008)

It's a smokey eyes tut but your skin looks so perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perfectly. Matches perfekt with smokey eyes!


----------



## Purity (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Glad you liked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dark soul can be a bit wierd to get the hang of, but if you use a dark, sticky base underneath it it goes on beautifully.


----------



## Trista (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tut! Love the look. I'm convinced I need sharkskin shadestick now. Man I'm gonna be broke.


----------



## Purity (Feb 23, 2008)

*Trista:* sharkskin is awesome under dark eyeshadows. At least they don't cost as much in the US as they do over here, I think they charge about $26 for a shadestick here in Sweden...


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

could you use black tied eyeshadow instead of dark soul pigment to recreate this look??!!


----------



## Purity (Feb 24, 2008)

*imperfectbeauty: *I guess you could, I don't own black tied myself but I think they're quite similar, both have silver glitter in it


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 24, 2008)

ooh beautiful, like an arab actress


----------



## msmack (Feb 24, 2008)

amazingly beautiful!!!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow this is awesome.I love you for this.Thanks!


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Purity* 

 
_*imperfectbeauty: *I guess you could, I don't own black tied myself but I think they're quite similar, both have silver glitter in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
that's what i was thinking but i wasn't sure. im going to try and i'll let you know how it works out!!! this is such a beautiful look i can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Purity (Feb 24, 2008)

*imperfectbeauty:* It would be great to se someone else's version of it!


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 24, 2008)

Look great, thanks.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Feb 25, 2008)

My take on your smokey eye. It could be much better...i think i need to smoke it out a little more but it looked great in person!! i couldn't really get any decent closeups. Here you go


----------



## Purity (Feb 25, 2008)

*imperfectbeauty:* That looks awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, lovely tutorial!! I'll have to try it one day.


----------



## shandhra (Feb 27, 2008)

beautiful! I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 27, 2008)

LOOOVE that look on you especially because you have fair skin.. i have fair skin too so i'll have to try this


----------



## auburn (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice look!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 4, 2008)

WOW!  that is amazing!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 4, 2008)

That looks amazing. I have to try it.


----------



## enig (Mar 23, 2008)

gorgeous! i wonder if it will work with my hidden asian eyelids


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

Fantastic look, will be trying this one! Love your brows too...


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish I could look like that with really smokey eyes but I just look lite uncle fester :/ Nice job!


----------



## Jeisenne (Mar 26, 2008)

You look stunning!


----------



## ms. kendra (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## fingie (Apr 15, 2008)

Great tut!


----------



## finess2317 (Apr 18, 2008)

looks great


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 18, 2008)

*Absolutely stunning, & quite felinesque! *

*     wow wow WOW!*

*I love how you  filled in the gap between the lower lash liner and the waterline liner, as I am forever trying to get this to work. I'm going to try your method later Today! Thank you for sharing with us. *

*oh....i hope you don't mindthat I said "felinesque"....it is totally meant to be a compliment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*      xxCherylFaith*​


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 27, 2008)

A fantastic tutorial!
I'm always on the look-out for ways of updating my smokey eye look, and I will definitely give this a shot!
Very dramatic, I LOVE it!
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Purity (Apr 27, 2008)

Thank you ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 always glad to inspire others!


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 27, 2008)

Smokey eyes... my favotite!!!  You look beautifil!!!  Someone else who asked... yes, sharkskin and blanktied, sharkskink an something like knite divine or print if your afraid of going all the way... but this is my favorite!


----------



## Gadook (Apr 27, 2008)

WOW!
I'll totally try to do this


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this look 
Did they called it banda eye ?


----------

